# Plowing small lots with an ATV



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

Does anybody plow any small lots with an ATV? Let me see some pictures if you have them or just share your experience!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You'll have to make sure you plow with the storm. ATV's have to rely on steady power to push more so than a truck. Momentum and weight help keep a truck pushing when you let off the throttle. ATV's can come to a near sudden stop when you let off the throttle while pushing some good snow. It can be done by windrowing the lot every few inches. One problem is they really can't stack like a truck, so what happens when you start running out of room? That's how I would plow a small lot with an ATV. It can be done though. I would also go with a larger size ATV (600,700 or 800) and something like a Boss or Meyer ATV specific plow with power lift and angle. I don't know what a small lot is to you but I would rather have some extra size and power for those bigger storms.


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

By small I mean like 5-10k lots. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

My driveway is just over 5000 sq ft. And being that I work for our towns DPW whenever is snows I am out plow roads so my driveway doesn't get plowed until the snow has stopped and I finally get home. My little Yamaha Kodiak with 50" Moose plow does a pretty darn good job for a little machine. Pushing 12" off takes while since I have to do it all at once and can't plow with the snow, but it can be done. Anything more than 12" and I go get the tractor from my parents house (L3940 with cab, loader with 84" bucket and 6' blower with wings). For the really wet and heavy snow or when ice under the snow I have four 70lb sand bags I up on the racks, 1 up front and up to 3 in the rear if needed plus me at 250.

As for stacking, I have gotten pretty good at making ramps on the snow banks to push the snow up and making them higher and higher. It takes alot of practice also judging the speed you are traveling and knowing how fast your winch or lift system will lift.


----------

